# Truckasaurus! My 87 Jimmy resurrection thread



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

wanted to start a thread here I could document my rebuild of my beloved 87 Jimmy. Bought the truck in 1993 and have had it ever since. It stopped being a DD in 1999 and has since been somewhat neglected. I put some money into it about 6 years ago when I did heads, headers and lift but that has pretty much been it. My wife got tired of looking at it and it was less and less dependable and she told me to either fix it or get rid of it. 

I chose the latter of course.

So this will document my rebuild, which I plan on being extensive. Below is a short list of what I hope to do.

convert 1/2 tons to 1 ton axles. (bought the other day)
Shackle Flip, inboard shock mount rear and springs
38's (picking up Thursday)
engine rebuild
tranny rebuild
possible NP205 swap
New seats
New carpet
Flat black spray the whole truck
Frame bumper tie in up front
disc converison in the rear
turndowns on exhaust
steering box frame repair and reinforcement

EDIT: I guess I need to update this as the project has grown significantly. At this point, the 383 or rebuild is out as I purchased an LQ9 and 4L65e and standalone. The carpet was out and I swapped in a polyvinyl floor. E46 M3 seats for the front, Tuffy locking center console and Escalade rear bench seat. My wife is getting to choose the color, will no longer be flat black. Kinda bummed as I would have gone camo given the choice, but she wants to be able to drive it and not feel like a hoodlum. 

I am also going to POR-15 the entire underside and frame. 

Thats all right now, but I keep adding things as I move along.


much more too, just can't think of most right now. I already have a ton of hardware on the way. Stoked.

This is how it looked several years ago.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*TRUCKASAURUS!!! My 87 Jimmy resurrection thread*

So picked up my axles. Here are a few shots.


----------



## thegoose (Nov 28, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Love me some 80's Jimmys. Sub'd.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

So not a whole lot to report. I have been busy stripping down the the one tons and removing 30 years of grime and crud. Lots of grinding off old ram assist mounts etc etc. Wire wheeled the entire assembly, drained the diff and brakes and pulled the drums. 

Picked up new rotors today. New rotors, calipers, pads and mount come for the rear conversion tomorrow. 

Also picking up tires and a winch tomorrow. 

All in all fairly productive but at this point haven't even touched the truck yet. Ha ha.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

So today was a good day. A really really good day. But a very expensive day. If it wasn't for craigslist and pirate 4x4 i couldn't have budgeted this build. 

38x17x14.50 BFG KM2's mounted. 4,000 miles on them. They look brand new











Used warn powerplant winch. Never Mounted. Essentially brand new. Too good of a deal to not pick up











ORD frame support and weld on repair bracket and shackle flip. 











Rear disc conversion along with new front rotors and skyjacker brake lines. 










Axles are finished, just need to rebuild them.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Ohhh yeeeeahhhh!


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Well doesn't look like much progress but the axles are done. Rear disc conversion, new rotors and pads all around. Cleaned up and painted and all bearings repacked. 

Waiting on my DIY4X diff covers then these are good to go.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Finally started work on the truck. Tore all the old carpet and seats out and was pleasantly surprised to see how rust free it was. Some small areas but mostly great condition. A few cracks around the driver seat to fix but no big deal.


----------



## sportwgn (May 5, 2012)

AWESOME rig. Looking forward to the finished product. :thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Keep it coming!


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

In for this one. :thumbup:


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*TRUCKASAURUS!!! My 87 Jimmy resurrection thread*

Had to throw the tires on for fun. Almost killed myself. I think the axle weighs like 600lbs


----------



## Lethe01 (Jun 6, 2014)

Any plans for gears and lockers?


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

It has a Detroit in the rear and limited up front. 4.56


----------



## Lethe01 (Jun 6, 2014)

Just noticed the detroit.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

UKGTI said:


> Finally started work on the truck. Tore all the old carpet and seats out and was pleasantly surprised to *see how rust free it was.* Some small areas but mostly great condition. A few cracks around the driver seat to fix but no big deal.


You are so fortunate to live in an area where these can stay rust-free. My '85 started off life looking almost exactly like yours. Black, fully loaded, but a Blazer. Now, if I took pictures of mine in the exact same spots as your photos, you would either see very extensive patches or the ground below.

Mine is beyond salvage and is headed for the junk yard.

Good luck with your fix up! What springs do you have on there? Are you just gointg to clear those 38's with suspension or plans for fender trimming?


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Nice rust free truck. 14 bolt & flip flops...









Are you gonna link the rear, or you keeping the leaves?
Hydro?


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*TRUCKASAURUS!!! My 87 Jimmy resurrection thread*

Doing a shackle flip in the rear. 52's up front linked to a DIY4X A-Bomb front frame tie in. Moving the axles out with some zero rates. I would guess it will be about a 6 inch lift. I will be doing quite a lot of trimming.

I am not going full hydro. I intend this vehicle to be a go anywhere vehicle and it will see a lot of street. 

I am considering red neck ram for hydraulic assist. I have crossover and would like to do high steer. The crossover requires and 2wd pump so....


----------



## therichisgood (Mar 7, 2004)

in for more!


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Nothing too exciting. Did bed line the back and tailgate. Need to fix some cracks then the front will get it too. 

I also ordered the LMC polyvinyl floor so gonna lay down some frost long duct insulation over the bed liner then the floor on top of that. 

Picked up a pioneer head unit and four speakers from best but yesterday. Nothing fancy but better than what is in there currently. 

Also my DIY 4X shock inboarding kit arrived today. This along with the A bomb front should stiffen the frame up considerably.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Finished up the floor patching today. My welding is terrible but it serves it's purpose and can only improve. 

I had about 5 cracks the longest of which was about 4 inches. I patched three and just seamed the others. 

I then laid down some frost king duct insulation. I have a polyvinyl floor from lmc coming but I want to have the frost king in first. 

Three rolls covered the back. Prob need three more at least. 

The worst of the rust 










Cracks


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Diff covers arrived.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice!

Keep up the great work :thumbup:


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Got the frost king all laid down the diff covers painted and installed


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

good looking progress, I love offroad build threads.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

So awesome!!!


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Nice truck. Wish I could afford to fix up my jeep that nice.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

just got back from a weeklong road trip with the family up to the lost coast. Wasn't able to work on the truck until this afternoon. Did my best to get the LMC Polyvinyl floor in and had some challenges. Holy ish is that a PITA. Doesn't lay that flat at all and is really big in almost every dimension. I had heard this and read about it, but getting it to lay flat was next to near impossible. There are some areas I am pretty disappointed in but it will serve its purpose. Will post a picture of the final thing. Should be done in the next few days.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

working on the floor and it has been difficult. It is way too large in some dimensions and just perfect in others, so you have to be very careful where you trim. I stupidly trimmed wrong in a couple of places. I also unfortunately put the transfer case hole in the wrong place. I measured about 5 times and then cut from the front just to find the front was about 8 inches too long. DAMMIT..

hence the duct tape around the shifter. Not the end of the world but pretty frustrated at myself. I bought a heat gun and carpet adhesive to help mold and stick it down and that did nothing. The only trick I found was to to find one area that you were confident in and just tack it there and work outwards. All in all it looks good and I know the problem areas are not gonna bother me later on but right now it is bugging me. I will most likely run a strip of duct tape around the perimeter anyway to keep all the dirt and stuff contained and unable to sneak under any corners. So it won't look too bad. Hopefully.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Few more. Got the stereo sort of installed. Then drained the battery ha ha.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

It's looking great, nice work. :thumbup:

Out of curiosity, did you consider doing the interior in bed liner only? I keep thinking about buying a Blazer or Bronco and doing the floors in bed liner so you never have to worry about the elements but I'm sure you pay a penalty in sound and heat.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

That's the issue. The sound and heat.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Got my seats. 2002 BMW M3 power seats. Will need to build some sort of riser. I used the base off the original seats and they were too high. Straight on the floor is too low.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Well got the seats mostly mounted. Still need to do some reinforcing of the brackets I "made" to get them high enough. I am kinda wondering of they will be strong enough in the case of a collision but then again the truck isn't the safest to begin with. 

I also picked up a new steering wheel. With the new seats the steering wheel was just making it tough to get in and out so a smaller one was needed. 

That is all recently. Surprisingly took a long time to get the seats where I wanted them height wise figure out how to do it and then cut, drill, paint and install them. I must have measured a thousand times.


----------



## Sir. Loin (May 2, 2013)

Man never really took notice of these trucks till now. Really diggn it!


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Found a deal I couldn't pass up. 6.0L vortec from a 2005 Escalade. Under 60k.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Oh hell yeah! Did you get a pedal? You gonna go 4550 or 6L80? 

LT1swap.com, indispensable. Plus, he's the cheapest by far on computer work at $75.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

UKGTI said:


> Found a deal I couldn't pass up. 6.0L vortec from a 2005 Escalade. Under 60k.


Yes please! :thumbup:


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Yea came with everything. Cats, PCM, oil and tranny cooler, AC, driveshaft, and a 4L65e. Stoked. 




























And a big tangled mess of harness, TC and pedal assembly.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

My DIY4X A-Bomb bumper showed up today. Thing is stout! Only problem I can see is the winch won't fit without some modifications. 

Nothing is ever easy!!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Badass!!!

That motor was totally from a chop shop truck.


----------



## spjoneSi (Sep 12, 2012)

So much win here. In for updates.

j


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Not a whole lot to report. Been collecting a lot of parts. Got hydro assist on the way, got my tuffy center console in. Working on the interior mostly. Hope to have the axles on next week. Waiting on some various drivetrain parts. 









The faux metal trim was flaking off the cluster panel so I scraped it all off. I actually prefer how it looks. Also ordered ups leds to replace dash and cabin lights.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

UKGTI said:


> Got hydro assist on the way


What pump/resi/gear are you running? I'm looking at a new pump from PSC not sure what one to go with. 
GoatBuilt has a pump relocator bracket for the LS, lifts the pump up about 4", although I doubt you have space issues in this beast...


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Found a psc system on pirate. Guy is going full hydro so selling what he had. PSC box and ram already ported with lines and pitman arm. Everything I needed as I have the crossover already. Stoked!


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Pretty stoked right now. Was casually looking for some rear seats for the blazer and found that the suburban escalade Denali seats were perfect width for my truck. 

I particularly liked the escalade as they have three integrated shoulder and lap belts. 

Found a pair of 2010 escalade seats on craigslist that still smell new. Picked them up today. Now to start fabbing the mounts.


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

Great project, look forward to the next update :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

Awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Received my PSC kit today. Stoked on this find. Looks like it has barely been used and I paid less than I would have for just the box!

Hopefully will get the frame welded up this weekend. 










I began the strip down of the front clip. Surprised how well everything came apart actually. 










I also finally got the full size templates of the interior panels made. These were a PITA to get printed. Had to take them to three diff places before something would work. The places kept printing me scaled versions completely missing the point of "templates"

Gonna drop the templates off at a metal shop up north. They have quoted me $150 for 1/16th diamond plate cut to shape. Pretty good deal IMO


----------



## SuperStang (May 14, 2014)

Loving this thread man!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Got a lot done this weekend although it really doesn't look like it. 

I leatheriqued the seats which always makes them look great. They look almost brand new again! 

I continued on my electrical purge and removed any extraneous wire I could find. The speaker wires that were running through the cabin were routed under the floor 

All the speakers are in and working. Still working on the location of the rears. Not sure if I want them in the far back or by the passengers. Can decide this when I put the side panels in. 

Got the driver seat bolted down completely. There was one bolt that was a PITA to get to so I had been putting it off. Finally got round to it so both seats are securely fastened. 

Begin on the one ton conversion. Pulled the 4wd steering box and drag link and found that the cracks I thought I had really aren't all that bad. I did groove them and weld them before the brace went on. 

Quick disclaimer. I am a new welder and I suck. If I have a good angle I can make some half decent welds but anything complicated and it looks terrible. I did grind the heck out of them and beat on it pretty hard with a hammer so they are holding but they are embarrassing compared to some of the weld jobs I have see. In other builds. I guess I can only improve. 

Once I had the brace welded up I got the bottom piece welded in and moved over to the frame support. I had to notch it to get it to play nicely with the oil cooler lines but it fits in ok. 

Moved on to the pump and got that installed too. Kind of a pain as you bolt from the backside of the frame into the pump instead of through the pump like the old one so it was really tight to get everything snug and tight. 

It is in and my next project is the axles. My DIY4X a bomb should be available Tuesday and then I should be able to throw the axles in. 

The plan is to get the axles in and get it drive able agin while I collect all the parts I am going to need for the LQ9. I need to make some brackets for the bench seat but my wife is ready for me to take a break!


----------



## sportwgn (May 5, 2012)

This is a awesome build. Can't wait to see the finished product. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

UKGTI said:


>


No analog clock in '87? You're missing out!


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

cool build :thumbup:


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Nice score on that kit, if you got it less than the price of a box that's killer. Did you sleeve the frame holes? I'm guessing you have bolts for it and you're not using those 3 grade 5 ones...
Shielding gas sucks for a driveway where any breeze ruins your shield, or you gotta have the tip in so close you can't see your puddle. Flux core tends to be more forgiving IMHO. Whatever works for you though, if anything it looks like you could turn the heat up a bit.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

no, those bolts were just to hold the plate on. The plate came with hardware

yea, my welds need work. Got some lessons from my friend who welds for a living and yea I need more heat.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Got more done. Finished up the LEDs in the dash. Makes a nice difference. Was able to put the dash back together. 










The difference between the LEDs and incandescent is significant










Also wrestled with the front axle and got it in today. Still need to tie some things up with it but 10 bolt is out Dana 60 in. Feels like a pretty major milestone. 




























Also got the winch mount back from my buddy. He shifted the fair lead hole over and trimmed the shroud off the winch motor. Yes it is off center but whatever. Function over form. I am most likely going to run a hardline from the built in compressor to some place on the winch center mount just need figure out where.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Holy ish what an exhausting weekend. My buddy was gonna help me but had some stuff come up so I got them in myself. 

I am freakin worked. Straight up exhausted. It has been unseasonably hot and humid here and working out on the street adds to the challenges. Couldn't take up the driveway as we need to get in and out of the garage. So I don't have access to my air tools which sucks. 

Anyway, they are in. Still a lot to do, I am waiting on some parts from DIY4X such as spring plates etc. 

The hangars are beef. So much better designed than the old upside down shackle.










Decided to cut the exhaust out and drop the tank. Made things quite a bit easier. The electrical connection on the tank would not come off so I had to cut that off. I think I am gonna be changing tank pumps too so no big deal. I plan on POR-15ing the entire underside of the truck so having it open like this is a good thing.










For those of you who have worked on these trucks, you will know what a pain in the ass these little things are and exactly what they are. 










Shackle flip in and my old rusty beat up hangars. Gonna get the DIY4X hangars and new bushings.










The 14bff is in its new home!










As she sits now. I had to do some trimming to get the tires under her already. I am sure there is more to come.










My ugly mug. Only selfie I have ever taken. First and last. This is just to remind myself just how worked I am. I always wanted to do this and don't regret anything, but man is it tough.


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

I really love this build :thumbup:


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Few more pics of this last weeks progress as I know everyone loves pictures. 

Dana 60, crossover connected. Still need to fix easy inches and plumb everything but.....










The other thing I did was hardline the compressor on the winch out to a male connector on the bumper. They way it is going too mount is going to bury the compressor making it tough to connect to. Simply had a line made and bought a bulkhead to extend it out to behind the D-shackle mount. Figure it is going to be most protected there.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*TRUCKASAURUS!!! My 87 Jimmy resurrection thread*

Some recent pickups.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Not sure if anyone visits this forum anymore but..... 

Finally got the interior panels cut and installed today. I have been trying to get these cut for a few weeks and finally used a place north of me that is fantastic to work with. 

They cut them and they came out a little small top to bottom but not really that big of a deal. 

I also picked up some 56" springs that are gonna go in the rear. I ordered up some DIY4X 6 inch shackles and bushings. Need to recondition these and get the old bushings out. That should take all day in itself.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

Are the rear seats from the 2nd or 3rd row of a modern Escalade?


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

3rd row escalade


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Decided to paint the diamond plate with rustoleum bed liner


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Hit the a bomb, gas tank shield and front frame with POR 15 today. Gonna get the a bomb under the truck this week I hope. Also got the 56" painted and my DIY4X 6 inch shackles showed up.


----------



## SheldonR311 (Jul 23, 2005)

Love it. My uncle was a huge Blazer fan and had a bunch of the full size Blazers when I was growing up, looking forward to seeing all the progress!


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

I know it has been said before about how beef DIY4X stuff is, but until you hold it in your hand you don't really get the scale. These are his 6 inch rear shackles. I will take a pic with the stock ones when I pull them out. Amazing difference. The gas tank is all spray painted, need to get a new pump and sending unit. Sprayed the 56"s and the leaf pack plates. Got to finish under the truck now and then will be good to start bolting stuff back in.


----------



## OEMPlus (May 22, 2002)

Love checking in on this thread man, great work keep it up!


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

Great build/thread. Thanks for sharring with us.. Love seeing uncommon and pure badass restos. keep it coming :thumbup:


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Got the A Bomb and winch installed on the blazer. Used the engine hoist to get it in place. Was not easy. I reckon 200 lbs for the winch and bumper. 

Getting those damn rivets off took a good 4-5 hours. Basically grind them down so they are completely gone then beat them out. If that doesn't work drill them out and then beat them out. Repeat 16 times. 

The A Bomb is a great fit. My ORD brace interferes slightly with the fit due to widening the frame but nothing enough to really get in the way. 

I needed to drill some of the holes out slightly to get them to line up perfectly but all in all it fit like a glove. Very tight. 

The winch fits too which is a huge relief as I wasn't sure it was going to. I had to trim down some of the front frame and remove a lot of the core support but it fits and controls are actually easily accessible. 

I did have to move the oil cooler that will have to be dealt with and I punctured the radiator with the Sawzall while cutting the core support. Oh well it is getting replaced soon anyway. 


A Bomb in place. 











Tight fit with the core support


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Got the 56" springs, shackles and easy inches all installed. Also received my softopper. Can't wait to get that installed!






































I got the grill put back together for the most part.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Had a sweet craigslist score this morning. I had been considering my options for when I go convertible with the truck. I wanted to be able to leave it in convertible mode and not have to worry about stuff getting stripped. 

I am planning on hidden kill switches etc but for belongings in the truck I needed something that be somewhat secure. 

I started hunting around for truck boxes and came across this almost new one down on LA. Perfect fit for the blazer. 48 x 24 x 24. 




























Also got my harness and PCM from Pacific Fabrication. Stoked.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Got the 52's in up front, DIY4X front shackle hangar replacement along with 6 inch shackles and easy inches in. 

Pulled the top and will be installing the softopper tomorrow 

Also painted the tool box I bought so it matches the rest of the truck. Took like 5 coats.


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

Mother of god...


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Softopper is on.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Also picked up the beginning of my dash rebuild in the form of these autometers. Got them through ebay for a good markdown. Accidentally purchased a mechanical oil pressure gauge which I will be selling if anyone wants it.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Such a beast. 
Maybe throw the oil pressure gauge under the hood?


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Not a ton of hardcore tech here. I have basically being working on getting the truck running again. Got the brake lines all in, hooked up most of the steering, got the easy inches all installed properly and facing the right direction (had them set up to move my front axle back the first time I put them in the first time) and got the tank ready to go back in

I still need to install the hydro assist, new u-joints and do all the fluids. 

My plan is to get the truck running and work out all the running gear issues and then do the drivetrain swap in a few months. 

I have been undercoating as I move forward. POR-15 is awesome stuff. Dries as hard as rock. 

The walbro pump I bought needed some mods to the rubber base before it would sit flush in the sending unit. They also sent the wrong sock filter so I had to make a parts store run. Not a big deal. Decided toe replace the rubber fill and breather lines with parts from LMC too


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Got the tank back in










Have my gauges. Ordered a Ron Francis harness. Will be working on the dash later but I plan on making a cluster out of some of the 15 gauge diamond plate I have left over and spraying it black.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Got my rock sliders from DIY4X. Some custom inlays for that special touch.










Also picked up a heat sink for the steering. Figure I can increase fluid capacity and keep it cooler too. Should be able to get this on the core support right next to the radiator










Also swapped out to an AGM battery. Apparently this is a rebadged Odyssey. Will hopefully be picking up another one and running dual batteries.


----------



## SheldonR311 (Jul 23, 2005)

I LOVE those running boards!


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Well didn't get as much done as I would have liked to today but that is because everything always takes longer than you plan or expect. Even when I try and accommodate for delays something always happens. 


The build is getting closer to stage one completion. I have decided to tackle the gauges and trans, engine and TC in a few months. Right now I want to get it running again under its own power. 

To that end I need to bleed brakes, reinstall a bunch of parts (oil cooler, inner fenders, rear bumper etc etc). I passed a milestone today when I started the truck up. Pleasantly surprised to see that the pump worked just fine even though it is quite higher pressure than the one it replaced. 

I did need to run out for gas as the tank only had like 2 gallons in it. For some reason the gas gauge doesn't seem to be working but that could be due to how low it is. 

I hooked up the hydro assist and the heat sink but got some lines hooked up backwards and blew them off the fittings spraying PS fluid everywhere. I was greasy for the rest of the day. Got it all connected but one of my lines is leaking. Need to get a new line tomorrow along with a fitting. 

I decided to mount the cooler under the front cowl in front of the radiator. Should give good air flow and cooling. 

Also got the hydro cylinder working. Good to see I had that connected properly. 










Moved into the back and got the rear inboarding kit mounted up and the lower shock mounts welded on. The bilsteins show up later next week.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

PSC hooked up, but I think I have some rerouting to do. Supply and return swapped on the box DOH!:banghead:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Progress is slow but steady. Got the rear shocks on tonight. I think they are too long for the current bracket location. I may reweld the axle tabs. 

Driveshaft is almost in. Having all kinds of trouble getting straps that fit. PITA











Not a big fan of the upper bracket location here 



















Got one rock slider on. These things are beef. So stoked.


----------



## sportwgn (May 5, 2012)

Those sliders :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

So not sure what happened but my steering box decided to shear itself off the frame after install today. Everything was working perfect up on stands and then it blew itself off the frame and tore off a tab off itself during my 5 foot test drive. 

Still trying to work out what happened.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

So I think I know what may have happened. Looks like the bottom front bolt had worked itself out and that transferred stress ontoy the top two especially during right turns. Still just a hypothesis but it is the best I have right now. 

Gonna try and get this welded.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Started working on the gauge cluster. I had some extra diamond plate from the side panels so I knew I wanted to cut it out of that. My plan is to just use my old console as a template / backing piece and installed the gauges into the DP I cut to fit 

Doesn't look like much work but all I had was a angle grinder and polishing wheel. Ha ha


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Got it all cut and painted. Still need to pick up a 5 inch elec speedo.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Worked on the Ford towers today. Got the driver sized and cut. Need to get some hardware and bolt it in. Work on the passenger this weekend. 

Also the Griffin radiator showed up today. Pretty stoked. Really nice piece. 

But I did find this, I don't know much about radiators but will this be an issue?


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Got the towers and shocks in and the radiator out. The 14 inch shocks may be too long for the front too. Dammit.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

As it sits today. 




























And old vs new










I also cut more out of the core support to fit the winch in.


----------



## Mr. Chaos (Oct 13, 2010)

how much do tons/cucv axle sets go for. I am seeing everything from 1500 to $3500 for a set of refurbished ones. and they are basically bolt in right?


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

$3500 is waaaay too much. I paid $1550 for mine and they had just been completely rebuilt. True trac up front and detroit in the rear. 4:56 and crossover and new brake lines. 

Where are you seeing $3500. That is waaaay out of line unless some dude is pulling them from auction and doing a full refurbish. 

Hit up the junkyard tonight looking for a battery tray for the passenger side and came away with engine cover and air box and MAF. Pretty stoked !


----------



## Mr. Chaos (Oct 13, 2010)

UKGTI said:


> $3500 is waaaay too much. I paid $1550 for mine and they had just been completely rebuilt. True trac up front and detroit in the rear. 4:56 and crossover and new brake lines.
> 
> Where are you seeing $3500. That is waaaay out of line unless some dude is pulling them from auction and doing a full refurbish.


it was on ebay for a set of cucv axles that had been completely gone through.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Mr. Chaos said:


> it was on ebay for a set of cucv axles that had been completely gone through.


you are looking in the wrong places

http://dayton.craigslist.org/pts/4761720344.html

http://spacecoast.craigslist.org/pts/4760006576.html

http://santabarbara.craigslist.org/pts/4761799558.html



Is this what you were looking at? This is for a rolling chassis

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1984-Chevy-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item418a6b8734&vxp=mtr


----------



## Mr. Chaos (Oct 13, 2010)

UKGTI said:


> you are looking in the wrong places
> 
> http://dayton.craigslist.org/pts/4761720344.html
> 
> ...


it was this. the 14 bolt has also been converted to disc brakes.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/chevy-dana-60-14-bolt-cucv-military-1ton-axles-456-gear-/280800448712

but if I can get employed soon, I have a lead on a M1008 and a K20 near my parents for sale.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

look at the beginning of this thread. This is the same set I bought but mine were dirty  I paid $1550 and paid $300 for a disc conversion kit and $50 for new rotors and pads up front. So if you add in paint I guess I was at $1900 for what they are charging $3500 for. :banghead: That is a lot of money for some wire wheel work. I suggest you find a set like the ones I posted and bust it out. Yes they are a direct bolt in. You will need a conversion u joint and that is about it.


----------



## Mr. Chaos (Oct 13, 2010)

UKGTI said:


> look at the beginning of this thread. This is the same set I bought but mine were dirty  I paid $1550 and paid $300 for a disc conversion kit and $50 for new rotors and pads up front. So if you add in paint I guess I was at $1900 for what they are charging $3500 for. :banghead: That is a lot of money for some wire wheel work. I suggest you find a set like the ones I posted and bust it out. Yes they are a direct bolt in. You will need a conversion u joint and that is about it.


I still trying to decide if I want to get a gas or a diesel truck since diesel is iirc almost a dollar more per gallon atm. I feel swapping axles is easier than swapping engines. I can find k10's everywhere where as I can only find 1 m1008 and 1 4x4 k20. I can find the Suburbans but that is too big of a vehicle for me.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

All military I believe will come with diesel and one tons. 

The swap from a diesel to a sbc shouldn't really be that much more work than axles though. Pretty bare bones. 

Plus you get dual batteries!

I got my dual battery trays in this weekend. Picked up a pass side tray and cut the bracket off and welded it back on in reverse. My hellroaring I/C should be here this week too. 

Got a ctek 7002 this weekend to keep the batteries healthy. 

http://www.amazon.com/CTEK-Multi-7002-Battery-Charger/dp/B000FRLO9Y

Also decreased the engine and tranny. Thinking about doing some painting but not sure how far down I want to strip it.


----------



## Mr. Chaos (Oct 13, 2010)

found your thread on Pirate.

But I have found a creampuff of a sidekick in really good shape with low miles that I might go after if I can get employed soon.


----------



## Mr. Chaos (Oct 13, 2010)

Well there is a guy within 2hrs of me that has 3 m1008's for sale(had 5). So it either $4200 for one of the m1008's or $4000 for a samurai. Decision, Decisions...


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Ha no decision needed there. 

Got my radiator back from Griffin. I decided to go with a combo unit, figures they knew best about cooling and cfm etc etc. When you consider the cost of fans, shroud, relays etc they were pretty similar in cost. 




























My hellroaring isolator showed up today too. 

Gonna try and get this in this weekend. I love the redundancy this is going to put into my truck. 

Just need to pick up some 2 AWG from west marine for the longer runs. 










Last I am loving looking at this thing in the garage. I am now planning on a cam and headers before its dropped in


----------



## Mr. Chaos (Oct 13, 2010)

are you going to be running a handheld tuner as well?


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

? Not sure what you mean by a handheld tuner? I will be running the PCM that came with the donor motor and it will be getting tuned when everything is in.


----------



## Mr. Chaos (Oct 13, 2010)

UKGTI said:


> ? Not sure what you mean by a handheld tuner? I will be running the PCM that came with the donor motor and it will be getting tuned when everything is in.


like so.
http://www.superchevy.com/how-to/0805gmhtp-handheld-ls1-tuners-tuned-in/

like a cobb access port, etc.

something with multiple tunes like a gas mileage tune,an offroad tune, and a boil the rear wheels off tune.

like in the description of this cam http://www.compperformancegroupstores.com/store/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=CC&Product_Code=54-450-11&Category_Code=XFIXTRTRCK

"Works best with programmer."


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Been working on getting the escalade engine degreased and cleaned the past few nights. Finally got it clean and painted it tonight.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

My favorite build on here right now :thumbup:


----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

Just found this thread. Awesome work... 

A K5 is still my dream "summer" vehicle


----------



## Mr. Chaos (Oct 13, 2010)

Does the A-Bomb replace the front shock/spring mounts?


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

yes, remove the old mounts by cutting off those stupid rivets and slide this in place. Great piece


----------



## Mr. Chaos (Oct 13, 2010)

UKGTI said:


> yes, remove the old mounts by cutting off those stupid rivets and slide this in place. Great piece


Ah ok, It seems like a weird design, but are you going to 52's at the front? I was looking and there are surprisingly few bumpers available for the 72-87 body style trucks(that arnt expensive). If I get one of the M1008's I am looking at I think I am going to get one of the Totally Naked Automotive winch cradle with the side wings and adapt the brush guard onto them.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

It has 52's on it. Go back through the thread, it is all documented. The A-Bomb, how I modded it to fit my winch, the install, the 52's, the hangars. All of it.


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

UKGTI said:


>


Forgive me, but I've already googled. Whats the purpose of relocating the shocks to the middle? Doesn't that change the damping effect of the shock? Is it to build in some roll control?


----------



## Mr. Chaos (Oct 13, 2010)

mrothwell said:


> Forgive me, but I've already googled. Whats the purpose of relocating the shocks to the middle? Doesn't that change the damping effect of the shock? Is it to build in some roll control?


from a CK5 thread



> Pros - my shocks will never bottom out at full droop nor full stuff.
> - The inboard shocks give a lateral support similar to having a rear swaybar (I don't know how bit it works)
> -The lower shock mounts are above the axle so they can't get caught up on the trail
> 
> ...


from what I have read UKGTI's shocks are not at the best angle. they need to be around 15-30 degrees from vertical for the best performance but iirc his shocks are to long for this arrangement(if i skimmed the thread correctly)


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

The main reason I inboarded was to run longer shocks and get them up out of the way. Also the DIY4X inboard kit stiffens up the rear considerably. 

There is some efficiency lost with mounting them at an angle and I am definitely past ideal, but then again it is a 26 year old truck with 38's and tons. If it steers straight and stops I will be stoked! 

I got the radiator in and all new PSC pump back in and plumbed. I plan on welding up the ram assist some time next week. 

I had to fab some lower riser brackets for the radiator and I pillaged a big block radiator upper retainer for use with my new radiator. It fits well, could be a bit better but I will work on it later. 

I also finished figuring out all the adapters and sensor locations for the LQ9. I was going crazy trying to find oil temp location on the engine and then found that it didn't come with one. I ended up removing the oil level sensor from the pan and installing an M20 X 1.5 plug I tapped for the temp sensor. Trans temp sensor is in the 4L65e so should be good to go. 

My plan now is to get the truck running again with the sbc in it. That leaves me with running the oil and tranny cooler lines and finishing the steering and fan relays. 

Once that is done I want to drive it for a bit and work out the bugs with the new running gear and then swap the LS in. I am working on the LS in the evening and hope to have it pretty much ready to just drop in. I do plan on a cam and headers so.... 

Anyway.


----------



## Mr. Chaos (Oct 13, 2010)

UKGTI said:


> My plan now is to get the truck running again with the sbc in it. That leaves me with running the oil and tranny cooler lines and finishing the steering and fan relays.
> 
> Once that is done I want to drive it for a bit and work out the bugs with the new running gear and then swap the LS in.


Why? Since the ls plus tranny/tcase combo will be different lengths than the 350/t350/208 combo so you will need new d shafts for it anyway, especially since the lift + 52's should require a new front d shaft at the very least with the stock 350/trans/208.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

I would rather get it back on the road and work out the bugs in steering, brakes, and cooling than try to throw all the issues in together. I am pulling the front ds for the time being and the rear works right now. I will have tuning and tweaking to do with the engine swap, I almost view the axles etc as another project.


----------



## Mr. Chaos (Oct 13, 2010)

UKGTI said:


> I would rather get it back on the road and work out the bugs in steering, brakes, and cooling than try to throw all the issues in together. I am pulling the front ds for the time being and the rear works right now. I will have tuning and tweaking to do with the engine swap, I almost view the axles etc as another project.


ah ok, that makes sense.

I have found myself a M1008 from the 5 or 6 the guy on a local 4x4 forum has for sale. It is a former Fire department command truck so it has a really nice interior with rebuilt alternators, new tires/batteries/tires/glow plug/etc, it is red, and has 60k miles all for $4200.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Do it. Have you seen the army truck build that Fred Williams of 4 wheeler built?


----------



## Mr. Chaos (Oct 13, 2010)

UKGTI said:


> Do it. Have you seen the army truck build that Fred Williams of 4 wheeler built?


yes but an erod lsa is way out of my price range.

edit also the price difference for good 37's vs good 35's jumps almost $200 a tire.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Painted the trans tonight. Still need to do the pan but it is coming together. I am mocking up all the lines as I want to run -AN and braided wherever I can.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

I got the steering mostly complete along with the fan relays and trans lines. Was able to pull it out onto the street and cruise around a little. Pretty cool!

I have also decided to go high steer and crossover. I needed a new tie rod and figured it was time. Hopefully that stuff will show up this week and I can get it welded and installed this weekend. 

Gratuitous poser shots.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Oh hells yea


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

This is what happens when you pull your front DS


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Wasn't all getting stuck today though. I did swap the 4L65e trans pan for a Mag-Hytec unit I picked up over on Pirate. The stock pan is pretty thin and doesn't have a drain plug. I was gonna tap and thread a drain but this pan is beefier and finned for cooling along with a drain plug.


----------



## Mr. Chaos (Oct 13, 2010)

it seems like you need some trimming in the fender wells on the front of the back fender wells at least since you trimmed the "fangs" on the front fenders.

edit also the buying of the M1008 has been postponed since I have a new job and my schedule hasnt worked out for me to go and get one.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

New high steer hydro assist mount from DIY4X. Burly.


----------



## sportwgn (May 5, 2012)

Can't get enough of this thing.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

ha ha. Cheers. I happen to love it too! 

I have some updates I will hopefully have some pictures for shortly. I got the steering converted over to high steer and crossover. So far so good. I need to grind down the leaf pack top plates as they interfere with the tie rod and full lock and my draglink needs adjusting again as the steering wheel is off center after the swap. I also need to check my toe in. I am hopeful that it is good as I purchased a tie rod from DIY4X for regular steering and then moved it up above the axle. It is a tad too long me thinks, but cutting it down and tapping it will be another chore to add to the list if my toe is off. I left the stock tie rod on when I installed the high steer so I know it fits but I need to measure.

I also got the Hellroaring Battery Isolater / Combiner installed. I have both batteries hooked up so they are both being conditioned and charged but I don't have the remote module hooked up yet as I am not sure how I want to route it and will more than likely just wait until I drop the new engine in and then integrate it with the harness.

Made a junkyard run today and came away with some goods.

I got a 78 GMC truck tailgate. Pretty stoked on this find. It will be replacing the stock tailgate now that I have gone to the soft top. I will no longer be using the window and by switching I can save about 75 pounds. 

I also picked up a rear view mirror with temp sensor and compass. Gonna be a cool addition to the truck. I also found a 90 suburban in the yard. Pulled this from it, gonna be going back for some more goods for sure


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Got the high steer, crossover, hydro assist tower, and cylinder all hooked up this weekend. It drives so much better with the ram connected!

I worked on the alignment and got it to .25 in of toe in. 

Wife got a shot of me welding up the tie rod. 










Here is the diy4x tower installed. Beef










nothing hanging down to get busted











It is SO good to work in the driveway again


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Moar!


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Finished up the hell roaring install this evening. The support these guys have given me has been awesome. Any question I have I just pick up the phone. 

Anyway. The system gives me exactly what I was looking for in simplicity, redundancy and dependability. 

I basically have two isolated battery systems that run in one of three conditions. 

True isolation. The primary handles all the working loads and the secondary is just that. 

Combined, both batteries contribute to the system. This is what is used when winching or anything needing large amp draw. 

Normal mode. Basically just automatic isolation of the batteries with everything running off the primary but the secondary battery is cycled and charged but not drawn from. 

The combined is what I bought this for. If I was to kill the first battery I can start off the second one. If I kill the alternator I can drive off two batteries. 

Yes there are simpler systems out there like marine switches but they are not solid state and require you to be involved in the isolation etc. This is a set it and forget it type thing. 

Here are pics of my install. I left the remote switch in the engine bay right now as I will be moving it inside the cab when I do the engine be swap and mess with all the electrically then. 

The kit comes with pretty much everything you need minus the 2 GA and 4 GA wiring for the battery runs. I went down to West Marine and spent way too much money on wiring. But, my whole survive the apocalypse thing requires marine grade 










Nice large inline fuse from the secondary.










I took this opportunity to get covers on as many electric connections as I can. I have repeatedly shorted myself out while working close to the batteries. Seems like a no brainer.










The only criticism I read on the Hell Roaring unit was how close the terminals on the unit were. I wasn't particularly worried, but adding some insulation is cheap insurance.










Here is the unit itself. Very small and simple to get up. The green heat shrinked and two smaller reds on the right run to the remote (which is still under the hood).










I need to clean up the primary a little bit. I am thinking of installing a junction box on the firewall to run lights etc off of, but right now everything comes to the primary. Winch, fan relays and everything.










The secondary AGM battery in drivers side location. 










I am digging the heat shrink.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Been working on the steering and seats for the past few days. Finally got all the steering issues sorted (mostly). It tracks straight down the road, and steers like a Cadillac. The hydraulic ram is awesome. I did have to finish welding the mounting tower and tie rod tabs which messed up the alignment again and got my steering crooked. 

I had a buddy in town for the weekend and so the two of us banged it out. I gotta say having help for this sort of stuff makes all the difference in the world. 

Anyway. It is straight, rolls straight and drives awesome. 

I also started work on the rear seat bracket. There was a guy on chevyk5blazer that put some in and sent me the schematics for his brackets. Angle iron and 1/2" round rod is all it takes! Lots of grinding measuring and welding. Will have more pics when I have them installed


----------



## Mr. Chaos (Oct 13, 2010)

I like the built in shoulder belts on those seats. Should be somewhat safer than just lap belts.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Finished up the seat mounts today. Really stoked to have these done. Took the kids out for a drive today and they loved it. My youngest fell asleep during the drive which says something. 

The brackets were pretty straight forward but still plenty of areas to screw up. 

Here are the mostly complete brackets prior to install. I pulled the bracket off the stock seats and bolted it onto the new bracket










test fitting in the truck










I angled the base on the recommendation of the guy who sent me the schematics. He mentioned how it helped the seats stay up when you fold them up. 




















The completed project. Pretty happy how they turned out. They fold, collapse and lift out easy enough. 










Took the kids down to the harbor for a quick cruise. It was so cold that after this picture we had to pack it in. Kids were freezing.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:beer: :thumbup:

Those seats are killer.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

electrical updates. But first, this awesome shot my friends son got. He got a camera for Christmas and wanted to take some pictures, so he just shot while I was working and then sent me this one. I was totally blow away, came out fantastic. He is only 13 years old! Great talent!











I am putting in a fuse panel that I can run accessories off. Decided on a blue sea unit with a negative buss. Installing it this week but have it where I want it (sort of). I also put a 100 amp breaker in between. 










The light I picked up from the junkyard the other day too.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice shot!


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Has been pretty slow on my build recently. Been caught up with life and all that goes with it. I did install some of my LED's for my lock box and external lighting. I needed the box to be lit up so when I open it I can actually see in it and I also added some lights into the lid of the box that will give me external light over the tailgate. Perfect for camping etc. They draw so little current I don't need to really worry about the battery. And I have backup now!!!

These give an idea of how much light is cast outside the other one is the inside of the box. 




























I mad the drive up to Sacramento this week be to help out a good fri me of mine who has been inspired by Truckasaurus. He has a 78 stepside that he has been threatening to dial in and the offer of my friends or parts was too much to say no to. He put my hands or 35's, springs, pitman and brake lines on his truck. Went from a 2 inch with 33 to a 4 inch with 35. While we were there we stripped the front flip, POR15'd the frame, core support and wheel wells, flushed the radiator, replaced leaking freeze plugs and just other maintenance stuff. It came out great. Super clean truck


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

I make it a point to try and do something every day even if it is so small as installing a switch or replacing a bulb with an LED etc. I find it helps keep the momentum up. 

I have been working on wiring up the gauges this week. I bought a Ron Francis harness, not because it was a perfect solution, but because after I priced quality auto wire, fittings and connections it was actually cheaper! I am having to reassign some of the cabling and wires to make it the most efficient for my system but it seems to be coming together. 

I ordered LEDs for all the gauges and just need to pickup a Speedo. I am considering a gps unit as they are more accurate and won't be affected by tire size etc but man is that an expensive gauge!!

Anyway here is where I stand so far. 




























This is where the panel began. It was extra from my side panel build.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Popped for the Gps speedometer from Autometer and changed over the bulbs flip LED. It is not as bad as it looks in the picture but the 5 inches are substantially dimmer than the smaller ones. I ordered some different LED's to see if that will fix it. 

So with the harness built so far there is all the lighting and ground. I will need another harness for the power and source but that will be a lot less wires. 

Really stoked on how this came together. I know I have posted these up quite a few times but it is the first time I have built something from scratch like this and I am happy so far with how it has come together. I still have to install it sooooo......


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Messing with different LEDs to try and get color and light right.


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

looking good!


----------



## deucestudios (Oct 27, 2014)

UKGTI said:


> I make it a point to try and do something every day even if it is so small as installing a switch or replacing a bulb with an LED etc. I find it helps keep the momentum up.


Good way to go, even the smallest little thing counts as progress. 

That welding picture is killer. :thumbup:


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

I took some of the LED squares I had and installed them in the roof of the blazer. The light is incredible, almost too bright in there. Took my family over to a friends for a Super Bowl party today in Truckasaurus. It is about 20 min on the freeway and the kids fell asleep on the drive home. Pull into the driveway and open the doors, the lights woke them up! Not the drive with the roof down, not the exhaust leak, not the smell of unburnt fuel, not the tire noise, the lights!!!



















Serious, they are crazy bright.










I also installed my rear view mirror junkyard score. Took some troubleshooting as I scraped the power wire during install which led to a short. Took me a long time to figure that out, then on of the pins pulled out of the harness when I placed the mirror sending it into OC (open circuit). Another 30 minutes were wasted figuring that out. All in all an install that should have taken 30 min, took 4 hours. That is how it goes though....


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Still working on getting the LEDS illuminated correctly in the dash. This is a shot with all the same bulbs. Unfortunately some still appear yellowish and the 5 inches are dim. 










This is the bulb in them all


----------



## sunofernest (Nov 2, 2009)

Are the larger gauges bright enough? Can you dim the LEDs in the smaller gauges with resistors?


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

No the smaller ones are perfect. The large ones aren't bright enough. I may try and splice some other LEDS into the body of the 5 inchers.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Here it is in the dark. Not perfect but I think I am gonna leave well enough alone at this point.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

So starting in on the little things and drivetrain stuff. I found a NP241 at the local junkyard. 90's suburban passenger drop, electronic VSS. Figured the money I would spend on the SYE Kit would be better off spent on the transfer case I needed for the LS swap. Now just to get driveshafts. 

Also built up some support brackets for the radiator. It had kinda been jury rigged in and I needed to get it securely mounted. Used some 2x4 channel I bolted to the core support. Welded up some angle iron tabs and thing is rock solid now. Took about four hours with draining the radiator and pulling it out and all that, but stoked to not have my $800 radiator bouncing around anymore.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Rebuilding the NP241 and swapping to a sye. Trying to decide if the cost of a driveline brake is worth the cost over a simple line lock. 

Anyway case looks pretty clean. No chain slap or metal shavings. 

Just finished up polishing the gasket sealing surfaces. Next to brake parts clean the inside.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Installed my PSC reservoir today. Got it mounted up and will do the plumbing later this week. Just took a piece of angle iron and scalloped it to fit the canister and welded it onto the core support. Came out great. Now just to run the lines. Can take the ******* pump fluid extension off too. PS pump to steering box, to cooler to reservoir to PS Pump.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

After a couple hundred miles on the road, I figured it was time for a shakedown up in the mountains. Pretty stoked on how the truck did today. Hit mud, rocks, trails, rain and everything in between. Apart from my front shaft separating due to flex, everything else was great. I knew the shaft would be problematic. I am ordering up some limiting straps to save the brake lines and need to replace the shaft too.




















Pretty great to have this sort of stuff 20 min from my driveway



















Storm rolling in. We need it bad. I got to drive out in the mud and rain which was a welcome change










These shots never show the trail how it really was. I was pretty flexed out here and as a result my front driveshaft decided that it was gonna come apart. I couldn't figure out why I wasn't climbing up this little rock ledge and the rears were just spinning. Then I realized what had happened.

Jumped under the truck and had it fixed in about 3 minutes.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

I love AN fittings. Stuff is pretty expensive but great fit, easy install, easily modifiable and looks great. I have all my fittings now for the steering and will hopefully get the reservoir and cooler all connected up tomorrow. 










I also have this Autometer 5 inch mech speedo for sale. Any interest?


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Can't get my steering to bleed. Keeps foaming no matter how many times I cycle the system.

So I installed my PSC resi into my steering system today. I have had some challenges with the lines and connections but I cannot get the damn thing to bleed. I figure I must have an open connection in the system somewhere but don't know where to begin pulling things out.

I run from the box to the finned cooler back to the resi and back to the pump and back out to the box.

I am having trouble getting an adequate fitting for the return line on the chevy PS pump so I had to use hose and a barb fitting and that didn't connect perfectly to my AN fitting on my line. I wrapped the barb with teflon tape and as far as I can tell it isn't leaking.

Same issue with the non pressure line on the box. I bought a Russell fitting that I thought would thread, but it didn't

My other issue is the PS pump itself. The ps cap leaks and since the resi is above it my fluid slowly drains unless I use a radiator hose to extend it. Pretty ghetto.

Anyway, here is how the system looks, any one have the exact size on the steering box non pressure port and what fitting to use on the return line on the ps pump that would be awesome. Not sure what I am gonna do about the PS pump cap either, I have tried three and they all leak.

Here is the entire system. As you can see I had to step down the return line on the resi from 10AN to 6AN.



















here is the ******* filler tube. Still kinda leaking but only at the top, not at the pump.










here is one of the barb to AN fittings I had to rig. This is on the return line to the PS pump, doesn't seem to be leaking but......










and here is the one on the non pressure line of the steering box. 











EDTI: problem seems to be caused by the 10AN return to the pump stepping down to a 6AN. I have ordered new 10AN lines and bought a used PSC pump off craigslist. Will see if that fixes things!


----------



## deucestudios (Oct 27, 2014)

NICE.
I've read that smaller than 10AN on the reservoir feed line to the pump can cause cavitation, you would hear as whining, and kill the pump sooner than later. Yours does look like it has a nice natural slope to the pump so you might have enough head to prevent it. Just throwing it out there, I don't know a lot about it. 
Nice that you could use the stock pressure line because those high pressure fittings suck to put together.

edit. also Fragola has the 16mm & 18mm to AN adapters you can thread right into the steering box so you can skip the little stub on the return. Not trying to nitpick you sorry if it sounds like that. I just know when I did mine it leaked through 4 different versions until finally all the parts are right. PSC Motorsports 18MM x #6 JIC Adapter - PSC-SF01 PSC-SF01	1	$8.00. Fragola 491963-BL #6 X 16MM X 1.5 MALE ADAPTER-F.I. BLACK FRA-491963-BL	1	$6.81


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Yea I had major issues with the resi overflowing. Trying to get the return necked down to a 6AN just wasn't happening. I realized that with all the upgrades stuff (box, ram, cooler, resi etc) I was just completely overwhelming my stock pump. Found a used PSC on Craigslist (SCORE!!!) and will be swapping in that. Will run a 10AN return line from resi to pump and 6AN high pressure power steering line to the box. Should pretty dialed then. 

The thing is, as you upgrade one thing the next weakest link in chain just reveals itself and so on and so on. Just better off doing it now rather than wasting it on the trail or middle of nowhere. 

Got my SYE kit in today for the NP241 and threw it in the box quickly. Still need to put some of the snap rings on and seal it but you get the idea. 


Old shaft on left next to new one on right. 











Pressed out the bearings. Runs direct in the shaft now. I have a liberal coating of assembly lube.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Finally got all my fittings and line installed along with the PSC pump. As I mentioned earlier I was just running into issues with the stock pump just not keeping up with the demand of a cooler, resi and hydro assist and all the extra volume and work that came along with it. I was also leaking at the pump quite badly. Found a PSC pump on craigslist and dropped it in this morning. Also was able to run 10 AN straight from the resi to the pump. Not the greatest lay of the return line, but it is all downhill and I will adjust it when I drop the new motor in. I also will be reworking the tranny cooler lines as I left them long on purpose which is why they look so long.

I love the AN lines and fittings. Make things so much easier. They are not cheap, but they are easy. Making my own high pressure feed line was pretty cool. Now to just see how they hold up...


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Finished up the SYE install and HAD driveline brake flange install on the 241c last night and moved it to the garage corner where my new drivetrain sits. I can't freakin wait to get this installed!!!


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Pretty sure I am just documenting this for my own entertainment here, but whatever. 

Was worried about my brake lines being separated during flex and more importantly my driveshaft coming apart so I ordered up some limiting straps for the front. 

They came and I got them installed today. Prob should have got them about 4-6 inches longer but......


----------



## sunofernest (Nov 2, 2009)

UKGTI said:


> Pretty sure I am just documenting this for my own entertainment here, but whatever.


Nope. I check in here every time I see an update.


----------



## OEMPlus (May 22, 2002)

Ditto!

Keep it up man, truck looks great!


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

sunofernest said:


> Nope. I check in here every time I see an update.


Me as well, great truck!!!

Bill


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Well cheers guys. Took my oldest son out in it today. Went hiking, surfing and wheeling. Truly great day. These are the days I built this truck for.


----------



## sunofernest (Nov 2, 2009)

UKGTI said:


>



That is one _lucky_ kid with an awesome dad. :beer:


----------



## mk3barti (Dec 12, 2000)

Great thread, keep it up.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Just got back from a couple of days in the Eastern Sierras. Exploring around Lone Pine and the 395. Some of my favorite places in the world are up that highway.


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great pics!!! I talk to a guy named Dave quite a bit who has one of our stores in Lone Pine. I never realized how awesome the scenery is there. Now I have some small talk for him :laugh:


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

What store? Lone Pine is a small small town.


----------



## wrigh003 (Mar 21, 2003)

What a great truck! Thanks for documenting all this stuff, too – I pop into this board on a very infrequent basis, last time I did I think you still had the old axles under there. Progress has happened, steady as she goes. It seems like you’ve mostly got the suspension and axles where you want them, now it’s a matter of getting the upgraded engine/trans/transfer case in? 

Congrats on the camping trip with the boy- that’s a milestone of its own.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Yea my next step is engine, trans, TC, driveshafts, cage and dash. 

That is why I am procrastinating. It needs to come sooner rather than later though. Took a 600 mile road trip his weekend and trans is on its last legs. 

I am most likely moving (first time in 11 years) and that is slowing down progress.


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

UKGTI said:


> What store? Lone Pine is a small small town.


Dave's Auto Parts NAPA


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Started work on my rollcage last night. I am using the DIY4X cage kit and it is pretty easy. Comes sectioned and sleeved so you can piece it together. Just burn in the seams and rosette welds and grind (if you suck at welding like me)

It also comes with the staked floor plates. Nice touch that really ties the cage to the body. 

I have managed to get the b pillar in so far and welded up the halo too. Hope to get them all tied together shortly

The a pillar might be a while. I need to remove and cut the dash for that one.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)




----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Got the rear half of the cage started. Just got the bars tacked in but the rest should be pretty easy. I wanted to take my time measuring and I am pretty stoked how it is coming out.


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

So does it just bolt to the floor? Or the frame, through the floor?


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

there is a bottom plate with a staked center on it. The top plate has a hole in the center that the stake comes up through. The cage gets welded to the top plate and the bottom locks into the cage through the stake. The floor is sandwiched in between. Pretty slick system. Plus if I every wanted to tie into the frame, easy enough to just weld off the bottom plate to the frame.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

More pics.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Been waiting on Kurts gauntlet bumper for a long time. He is so chill to work with and I know he makes great quality stuff. When I told him what I was looking for with the bumper (wrap around, winch points, fold down tire, led mounts, bad ass) he was already ahead of me and had some new ideas for the swing down. 

Needless to say I am super psyched to get this up and mounted.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Here are some updated pictures from the bumper install. I used POR15 as a base coat and then rattle canned over. Test fitting with a 38 and a video I made. Been busy. 










The fold down functionality of this carrier can't be underestimated. It is a heavy setup. My wife could get a spare down. That is saying something.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Looking good! You've come along way in a pretty short amount of time. Glad to see you're taking the time to do things right.

I need to mosy up that way and check out the trails up in your neck of the woods. Getting a bit burned out on all the stuff in Big Bear and up near Gorman. 

I'm heading up to Pismo the first weekend of May with a few rover guys and another friend with his EB. A friend of mine runs the Hummer tours out in the dunes so he knows the place like the back of his hand since he's out there every day. Makes it a fun run. We usually head up and run Garcia Ridge up by Lopez Lake on Saturday afternoon when the wind picks up in the dunes.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Would love to connect with you guys sometime. I don't know the areas down south all that well. 

I haven't had much time to get anything done on the truck with this move and work has been crazy this month. I did pick up some more tubing for the cage build and will be knocking that out in the next few weeks. It is so close I just need to pull the dash and get it all cut and burned in. 

On another note I found a great deal on a welding cart in craigslist and found an old CO2 tank I had from years ago during my move. I traded the tank on for a shielding gas tank. 

I ordered some lights off amazon and got them mounted in the bumper. Still need to hook them up but they look the business. 

Also picking up a 37 inch KM2 this weekend for a spare.


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

looks great! I'm finally getting around to start putting some love into mine. Thanks for all of the good ideas you have going on with yours:thumbup: Lots of inspiration here


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Good stuff. Throw some pictures up man, love to see what you are doing. 

I hooked up the lights to a battery charger tonight. Can't beat this brightness for $60. Lol.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

https://vimeo.com/126284211

Got a 37 12.50 for a spare and mounted it up. Used some ******* engineering for fun.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

So to install the a pillar of my cage I needed to remove the dash. I wanted a cage that goes through the dash rather than in front as I just think they are stronger and look 100 times better. 

That said the K5 dash was never really meant to be removed as far as I can tell. The dash pad comes off easily enough, but the dash itself is welded in and basically needs to be cut out. 

I decided recently that I would be getting one of Kurts dashes as they preserve space, look awesome and are really functional. 

So the a pillar will go in tomorrow, the dash will go in after the engine swap. I can't wait to get rid of this rats nest of wiring.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Got the a pillar and dash bar in today. Hopeful that I won't need to do a ton of hacking to get the new dash to fit but I am for sure gonna have to cut and notch. Little concerned that I should have bent the dash bar but that wouldn't have solved the issue of where it connects to the a pillar. 

Regardless pretty stoked how this is coming together.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Can I haz?


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

The cage is almost finished. I tried to take it out yesterday but that was not happening. Just too tight of a fit. I am really happy with how it has come together. 

I got a lot of the tubes that I had tacked together all welded up. Some I am grinding for appearance sake some I am leaving. I placed the tube parallel to the ground between the b pillar and c pillar today. Last thing to do is place some support and triangulation. 

The rear roof will be getting cross tubing like below. 










This is how it now looks from behind. 



















I also used some tabs I had lying around to make a tie down point for the rear. This should come in handy when I need to carry something on top of the storage box. 



















The only other thing I see myself doing is adding some triangulation between b pillar and roof line


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Skillz, nice work man :thumbup:


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Got the last (I think) tubes welded in. Stoked how it came out. I will need to work on a way to lower the rear seat as my kids grow as the rear bars are gonna be problematic as they get taller. 

Anyway, been practicing my welding a ton and it is starting to pay off and the timing was perfect.


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

Awesome work, and I love the rig! Any ideas as to when you're going to swap the 6.0 in?

Chris


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

well, I have one more camping trip in early June that I need the truck for. After that I am diving into the swap. Gonna pull it into the garage and strip the front clip. Along with the LS swap I am also doing the 4L65e, full harness, NP241c with SYE and driveshaft brakes and new driveshafts front and rear. Also gonna move the rear axle back about an inch and swap to a Art Carr shifter instead of the column. Going to a new dash along with all new Autometer gauges and building a center console for the shifters. Also paint and hopefully vintage air.

Wish I hadn't just put that all down. Makes it feel like a ton more work than I thought!


----------



## billydixon (Jun 16, 2015)

*Jimmy*

I really enjoyed seeing your truck. Back in 1977 I ordered a Jimmy loaded took 3 months to get it. A 400 sb turbo 400 tranny 3.73 gears and full time 4wd. I kept it for almost ten years and sold it. That was the best 4X4 I think I ever had. It would go just about anywhere. I sold it to a friend and still miss it to this day. I even dream about that truck to this day. I also ran Armstrong Tru Tracs 11X15,s. I'm on the look out for another one.


----------



## deucestudios (Oct 27, 2014)

UKGTI said:


> well, I have one more camping trip in early June that I need the truck for. After that I am diving into the swap. Gonna pull it into the garage and strip the front clip. Along with the LS swap I am also doing the 4L65e, full harness, NP241c with SYE and driveshaft brakes and new driveshafts front and rear. Also gonna move the rear axle back about an inch and swap to a Art Carr shifter instead of the column. Going to a new dash along with all new Autometer gauges and building a center console for the shifters. Also paint and hopefully vintage air.
> 
> Wish I hadn't just put that all down. Makes it feel like a ton more work than I thought!


If you get half that done you'll be good. Gauges are cosmetic (and pricey), I'm still only 2 for 6... :laugh:


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

I have most of the hardware I just need to get it all in. I pulled the front clip and got started on pulling the engine. Gonna be doing a lot of cleanup on wiring etc etc. 

Last camping trip before the tear down










Surgery has started.


----------



## Mr. Chaos (Oct 13, 2010)

good luck hopefully it doesn't nickle and dime you.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Engine, trans and TC are out. Had some help from a buddy of mine today. First time (apart from the axles) that I felt that I could use an extra set of hands. It just goes so much smoother when you have someone else helping. Especially when they know what they are doing, which he did. 

I dropped (literally) the transfer case the other day so all that was left was the trans and engine. Came out fairly easily, we did need to end up cutting the headers as they were really getting in the way and were pretty thrashed. Apart from that took about two hours. No the real work begins....


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Received the American Autowire Highway 22 kit today. Figured it was going to be easier to just start over with the wiring than try and sort out the rats nest that was under my dash.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Such a badass truck :thumbup:


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Did some painting.


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

woohoo!!


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

After about a month of tearing apart, cleaning and painting I finally got to start putting stuff back ON the truck. So stoked. 

Got the TNA crossmember painted and installed. Thing is perfect for what I need. Glad I discovered them. Only issue I had was the mount hit my hydro lines at full bump. Rotated the cylinder and put the lines underneath and no more issues. Actually looks cleaner this way too. 



















What is cool is the next step is to get my motor in and start mockup. REAL PROGRESS! Ha 

I also got my dash from DIY4X. As usual it exceeds expectations. I did have to notch it to fit the rollcage but it came out great. Only issue I had and I have known this was gonna hang me up for a while is the dash bar. I had a feeling it was gonna interfere with the dash and it does. Too tight to get the top bolts lined up. They are about 1/2 inch off. I am still deciding but I think I am gonna tack the bar to the dash to make it rattle proof and just burly. 



















been a busy week. Wife was gone with the kids in San Diego staying with her folks for a mini vacation so I busted ass up here. 

Dash in, crossmember in, cage painted, engine in. Other stuff.


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

Looks great, thanks for posting the update!!!


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

**** yeah! this is going to be awesome.


----------



## Mr. Chaos (Oct 13, 2010)

Are you doing any provisions for A/C or heat?


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

yea, I am doing a vintage air setup

paint




























:beer:


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

quite a bit of progress. Man, my adhd can serve a strange purpose when I get my mind set on something. Freakin relentless until I have completed it. Not always healthy!

Trans and transfer case up and in.







































The wiring harness is also starting to come together. Not as difficult as I was initially afraid it would be. Just take my time, verify and check several times and do one section at a time.


----------



## mspjettaIII (Nov 28, 2001)

Pretty cool Dad you are. I bet your kids love going camping with this Beast. :thumbup:


----------



## sunofernest (Nov 2, 2009)

A little can be cool but you're loosing me with all the orange stuff. Regardless, looking forward to seeing this come (back) together. :thumbup:


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Chevy orange brudda


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

slow and steady wins the race. Finishing up the wiring, getting the harness in etc etc.

building a switch panel to go in the dash





































the harness also came back from Pacific Fabrication so I was able to get that in and started to see how it was gonna sit. Everything plugs in so far apart from the Throttle body that I need an X link adapter for.










also never had headers fit this easy. They just slide right in. The driver side primary O2 sensor hits the shackle so I cut the end off and rotated about 60 degrees and welded back up.










going to get the headers coated tomorrow.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

You know how everything takes longer than it should? How you have a small task to do and you always run into complications?

Well, my rearmost exhaust manifold bolt was broken off in the head and I needed to remove it. Saw it before I installed the engine but forgot about it of course. 

Anyway was worried about damaging the threads, hitting the water jacket etc etc. 

Using a angle drill, small sharp bit and easy out I had it out in about 10 minutes. So stoked. This is one of those projects that you know should take this long but always takes all night. 

Anyway, after that moved on to mounting the gas pedal. 

I had some input from others on how to fix the pedal so the adjustable reach wouldn't affect anything and it all seemed overly complicated. In the end two eyebolts and a barrel nut were all I needed. This enables me to adjust the reach later on too. 

Only issue I ran into was the arm hit the dash at full throttle. A little massaging with a cutoff and all good! 

Closer each day!


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

In to hear open headers. Gotta be soon, right?


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Oh, it is close. Real close. I got a lot done recently, from moving the axle forward, to trussing the 14bff to am vintage air.


----------



## cheapfuneral (Mar 1, 2015)

I love your build!!! I own a 84 k10 Silverado. I've also had it a few years! Kept it clean as a daily driver but it's been very neglected lately and the todo list keeps getting larger! Your power steering system is that a crossover?


**** you auto correct!


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Finally. This thing has been on back order for ever! Derale trans cooler. 

Soooo close to being driveable












Also got the hellroaring isolator / combiner in and pretty much finished. Just need to connect up the batteries.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Rescued a truck tailgate from a 78 from the junkyard. Gonna replace my old one. Save a bunch of weight now that I don't have glass


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Got the wrap bars all welded up and painted too. 

The derale cooler is in along with the fully installed battery isolator.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Been painting and priming the truck tailgate I picked up from the junkyard. Came out pretty good. Installed it today. Saved some serious heft off the back.


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

Looks great. :thumbup::thumbup:

Bill


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

I thought I had included this.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

UKGTI said:


> I thought I had included this.












It's Alive!


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Ha ha. That's awesome. Yea, long time coming. Had some little issues to sort through but it sounds strong. Pretty fired up. My driveshaft should be here today or tomorrow so I should be able to drive it a little. Landlord will be stoked I am getting the auto shop off the front driveway too. 

Started on the hood. This thing was so hammered from 30 years of sun and weather so I wire wheeled it down to bare metal. Took like 3 hours but worth it me thinks. I primed it last night and will hit it again today before spraying it tomorrow.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

I think we are in bizness. 
Some one ton goodness from HAD


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Oh my. 














































https://vimeo.com/143443682

https://vimeo.com/143443728


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Got the headlights hooked up tonight with the lmc relay upgrade. Gotta say this is a pretty legit upgrade. I knew the factory system of lighting running power through the switch was ass backwards but the proof is illuminating. Ha ha










I am also enjoying doing minor things like setting my radio stations and choosing themes for the stereo colors. Ha ha. Beats removing transmissions and grinding rust.


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

So this happened today and it is pretty awesome. My buddy has a built bronco with a diesel and linked suspension on 37's. Great truck that decided it didn't need a clutch anymore. 

I kindly offered the services of my Chevy to tow his broken Ferd home. 



















https://vimeo.com/143947474


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)




----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Quick video of the exhaust. Sounds good imo. Can be loud but isn't too crazy

Plus family approved.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

https://vimeo.com/144305955


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

https://vimeo.com/144311115


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Got my obdmx wifi scanner in and connected. Amazing the visibility this tool gives you. Connected up a CEL which I am happy to report goes off when I start the car!!











You can see the cel below the radio










And the proof!!!


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Not a ton of replies in here but this thread is awesome and so is your Jimmy, keep it up!


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Thanks bud, this forum is pretty dead and this thread in particular. I pretty much use it to keep a record of my work. ha ha.

I had my fuel pump die on me this week. Kinda strange as I just installed it last year during stage 1. I did run it dry when I ran out of gas recently and that is not good for them at all, so I would guess that had something to do with it. I have checked all the wiring and relays and the pump is not priming when the key is in accessory position 1. Gonna replace the pump with a pump for a 2002 Tahoe. It looks like that is gonna be a direct swap and give me the fuel tank pressure and evap that I will need for SMOG. 

Will have to pull the pump to see for sure.

Also replaced my Derale Frame rail cooler this week. When I installed it last year it worked fine. This year when I reinstalled it after the swap it wouldn't seal properly. I ended up tapping out the threads to accept the fitting off the end of the AN hose. It didn't leak for a while and then slowly developed a leak that I couldn't trace at first cause it was so small. Finally found it and ordered the NPT to AN adapters and a new cooler. Took the opportunity to move the cooler into the engine compartment. I think I am gonna mount a LED light bar under the core support where the cooler was.

I also got my lines and fittings in for the trans cooler. 

I hooked a little LED up to the thermostat on the cooler that will illuminate when the fans turn on. Just another way to keep track of how things are going on the truck. I also have two sensors on the trans. One below in the pan and one up in the body. I can switch between the two sender locations with the switch in the dash and monitor different temps in the trans.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Removed my old walbro pump today. Decided to cut the floor and remove that way. So much easier and quicker than dropping the tank. 

Ignore the tape. Those were initial measurements but when I drilled the corners and dropped a drill bit through I could see they didn't line up all that well

I also have a storage box that goes on top so not too worried about the hole in the floor. Leaving one side in place too enables me to just told it back and forth.


----------



## Mr. Chaos (Oct 13, 2010)

a lot of people lurk the TCL offroad forum. Most prob post on a place like Pirate4x4 or insert chosen brand offroad forum here. I lurk here but super lurk on pirate4x4, post on nc4x4, zuwharrie, etc.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

I'm reading all of these and love the build, I just don't have any comments that will help you get it done. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

great build - lot's of nice integration work there.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Well cheers guys. Thanks!


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Was able to get all the little things buttoned up on the truck that had been driving me crazy recently. Finally got rid of the jenky trans cooler that was bagging around under the truck and moved my hi lift jack out back to the gauntlet bumper. 

Also picked up a $100 light bar from Amazon. I can't understand how they make these things so cheap. Guess I will have to see how long it lasts. But for $100 can't really beat it. 

I wanted to hide the bar as I am not a big fan of having them up high. They just seem a little too much for my taste. 

I was stoked to get it to fit behind the grill. It was quite a bit of work but worth it imo.


----------



## Mr. Chaos (Oct 13, 2010)

they make them so cheap because lower qualitly led's most likely but if it dies 10 times it is still cheaper than the ridged bars. Also can you send me the link to that bar as my Samurai needs better offroad lights that aren't walmart specials


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

UKGTI said:


> Thanks bud, this forum is pretty dead and this thread in particular.


I just didn't want to post "cool :thumbup:" between every one of your updates, I figured every other was diluting your thread enough. :laugh:

This pic makes your thrust angle look off by a country mile. I'd imagine the rear's a lot more true than this makes it look?... Do the leaves have locating pins?



UKGTI said:


>


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Got some trouble codes I got to chase down.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Mr. Chaos said:


> they make them so cheap because lower qualitly led's most likely but if it dies 10 times it is still cheaper than the ridged bars. Also can you send me the link to that bar as my Samurai needs better offroad lights that aren't walmart specials




http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NAQP0U6?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00

comes with a two year warranty!


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Gitcha Sum said:


> I just didn't want to post "cool :thumbup:" between every one of your updates, I figured every other was diluting your thread enough. :laugh:
> 
> This pic makes your thrust angle look off by a country mile. I'd imagine the rear's a lot more true than this makes it look?... Do the leaves have locating pins?



Ha Ha, I used landscape mode under my truck and so everything got distorted. It is perfectly true. My truck looks retarded in that pic, but I thought it was kinda cool


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

The wiring is starting to wrap up. Running out of channels on the fuse panel. This American autowire Kit was a great investment. I was pretty intimidated by the wiring of the truck but it has come together beautifully and I have a strong strong understanding of my trucks electrical now. 

Here is the fuse panel










And my carling switches. 



















And my $100 Amazon light bar.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Just read through this entire thread beginning to end and was pretty bummed when I got to the end. I want more. Keep up the good work :thumbup:


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Sweet. Thanks man. Glad you enjoyed it. Truly a work in progress 


I worked on my power windows today and tried to integrate relays in to reduce the voltage drop through the switch. Doesn't seem to be working correctly. 

This is the schematic I was working off. 










This is how I ended up wiring it. The only way it would work was if I had power passing through the switch which seems to kinda defeat the purpose of the relays. 

I checked the wiring like ten times and even tried different relays but nothing worked until I put power back into the switch.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Ground only the 86 pin, take it off 87A and leave that unused. Once that's gone, check the fuse feeding your 87.

Your window button wets 85, that's the relay's magnet, which is grounded on 86. Hitting the window button energizes the magnet, that closes the switch on the other half of the relay. 
But that's a 2 way switch, it's either connecting through to 30 or 87A. 
If the magnet is energized it's putting power to pin 30. 
If not, it puts power on 87A. 
Soon as you tied it together, prior to hitting the window switch, I'm guessing you popped the fuse. 

I mean, it looks like you did it exactly how it was drawn, just not sure why it was drawn that way.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Gitcha Sum said:


> Ground only the 86 pin, take it off 87A and leave that unused. Once that's gone, check the fuse feeding your 87.
> 
> Your window button wets 85, that's the relay's magnet, which is grounded on 86. Hitting the window button energizes the magnet, that closes the switch on the other half of the relay.
> But that's a 2 way switch, it's either connecting through to 30 or 87A.
> ...



I figured the issue. The schematic was drawn up assuming you had factory wiring all connected. The power to the switch can be dropped to like 18 gauge as the volts all go to the relay now. The issue I had was that I had gutted the wiring so there was no power going to the door at all. Splitting it off to the switch and relay totally defeated the purpose of the mod. I am going to repurpose one of the old wires in the door as a power to the switch and then isolate the power to the relay.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

wanted to throw up a link to my youtube channel. I have been slowly adding videos to the channel as my build progresses. https://www.youtube.com/user/jwmerrick/featured

I just added the latest video that gives a brief overview of the build and highlights various parts of it. I wanted to do these videos to provide detail to stuff that I put into my build but couldn't find much detail on. 

So far I have videos up on the DIY4X roll cage, the DIY4X rear gauntlet bumper and tire carrier, and a video on high steer, crossover and hydraulic assist.

The next two videos will be to focus on the DIY4X wraptor and backbone and axle wrap and what it is etc, and then the DIY4X dash.

If you are picking up a theme, that is not unintentional. I love Kurt's stuff. I feel that he makes the best products for our trucks and so they have become an integral part of my build. I also felt like there is sometimes misunderstanding or misinformation on what products do what and what they don't do. I wanted to do my best to clear up some of the bad information out there.

That said, I am no expert. I am a novice with limited experience and resources. But I love my truck, love to mess around and build stuff and happen to have a friend who will shoot and edit these videos for me. 

I hope at least a few of you will enjoy them and find them helpful!

Cheers

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCe2C_UPlzk5Umd_NuzaHLbw

[​IMG]


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Great videos :thumbup: I wish your build thread could've stayed in TCL, it deserves to get more views than it does in here. Keep it up!


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

thanks bud. I am gonna go bump it right now. Cheers.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Been working on the front bumper.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Got the bumper mostly finished up


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

What kind of finish do you have planned for it?


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

gonna hit it with POR15 first and then I have gone through about 234 cans of Rustoleum Bed Liner. Nice rough coated finish that is fairly durable. Definitely not bed liner durable, but not terrible.


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

so is the H2 guy your neighbor?


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

no, that is the daughter of one of the other guys on my block. The truck thats normally parked there is an new FJ. He never talks to me, then again I am out in carharrts listening to metallica grinding metal most of the day.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

UKGTI said:


> He never talks to me, then again I am out in carharrts listening to metallica grinding metal most of the day.


I'm picturing it :laugh:


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Haha. Most of my neighbors are cool with me. I guess they figured it was best to get on the good side of the dude listening to slayer and melting metal. 

I got the bumper painted. 

This is a huge milestone for me. When I started this build it was a focus on mechanics as fab seemed so far away from my skill set. Now I see that I have built the bumper I wanted I get fired up. No it isn't perfect but I am stoked on it. And I built it (with bends from DIY4X).


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Swapped out my roller fairlead and kinked damaged such cable for a synthetic and some jewelry.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

KOH!!


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

I love this build, but I'm not wild about that bumper. Unlike the other stuff on this build, it seems to be just for looks. Why no chop an oem bumper to fit the winch?


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Stinger bumpers definitely serve a purpose.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

UKGTI said:


> KOH!!


Nice!! I had to miss KOH this year  Always a good time out on the lakebed.. You take the truck out on any of the harder trails between the runs or were you just out there spectating?


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

mrothwell said:


> I love this build, but I'm not wild about that bumper. Unlike the other stuff on this build, it seems to be just for looks. Why no chop an oem bumper to fit the winch?


Umm not really sure if you are serious or not but, ok. Here goes. 

1. The frame was shortened and strengthened to add the ABomb which moved the winch under the body and also capped the frame and made it a ton stiffer. In addition the suspension and axle were pushed out with the suspension hangers.

2. I hacked the body up front to remove any low hanging sheetmetal and enable me to run larger tires with less lift

3. The tubes extend around the remaining body to protect it and provide hi lift jack points

4. The stinger is never intended for looks. It is intended to stop the engine from being damaged in the case of a rollover. I went as small as I could while still providing some level of protection. I pray I will never need it but ......

5. I couldn't have done ANY of that with the stock front bumper. 




psykokid said:


> Nice!! I had to miss KOH this year  Always a good time out on the lakebed.. You take the truck out on any of the harder trails between the runs or were you just out there spectating?



I cruised around a little bit, but I still don't have a front shaft in. I am weighing my options as to whether I want to go 1350 or 1410. The desert sand really needs 4x4 to get anywhere. I did make it up to chocolate thunder, but had to give it some solid right foot.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:beer: :beer:


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Took the boys out in the truck today and actually washed it for the first time in months. 

Then went down to the beach, told the boys to not get wet so 30 minutes later my truck is full of sand and saltwater. 

Epic. But then again so good.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

I have been having a lot of issues with my intake. First the MAF was bad, my intake temps were high, so Jerry rigged a intake to get more cold air. That sucked cause I placed the MAF too far from the filter to try and cut down on turbulent air flow. PCM would mess up under low throttle as it couldn't read tables off MAF. I talked to my tuner and he suggested we wideband o2 it to see exactly what it is reading and tune for that. So before I drop the sensor in figured I would get my intake finally sorted. Still need to build some brackets for support as zip ties aren't permanent but for the time being this works. 

Prob gonna work on some ducting to get more cold air straight to the filter.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

I have an LQ9 intake available for sale. Injectors, fuel rail and throttle body included. Pm for details.


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

No Idea how I missed this thread.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

got some tires for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Going with something different?


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

So last week I got the front driveshaft made. I went down to a local shop that has built a ton of 4x4 shafts and had them take a look at my angles etc. They were very unconcerned with any crazy driveline angles and said that a 1350 with 4 inches slip would be fine. I did go with 2 1/8th .188 wall tubing. Can rest my truck on it! 

We then loaded up the family and headed up to the Sequoias for a weekend. We were staying at a lodge with childcare so the wife and I took the opportunity to do a little snow wheeling. Well, I took the opportunity and made her come along. We drove to a trail and did a little snow shoeing. 

The drive in around 10 was uneventful and pretty simple. 










I did get a little stuck driving up some hills but was able to get out fairly easily










When I finally got stuck, we decided to go snow shoeing and I would deal with it when I got back










Well, by the time we got back the snow had got a lot softer and I was burying the truck every ten feet. Then began the winch marathon. 










The stinger does double as a nice storage for the winch rope. I am airing up my tires with the compressor at this point










Truck, cruised all the way back on the freeway. Getting between 10-14 mpg, it was eating up the freeway until.......










something on the road that I never saw just took huge slice out of my sidewall. It was only losing air when the slice was down, so I decided to drive and air up with the compressor every thirty minutes or so. 










At the bottom of the grapevine I decided that I needed to swap the spare on. Prob was the spare is a 37, they don't make a 38 x 17 anymore so I had to pull the good front tire, move it to the back, remove the bad rear tire and put the spare on the front.










At least I know that my bumper works as a lift point like I intended










Never go on a road trip without my impact. This thing is awesome.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

got the driveshaft made. Super stoked. It ended up being about half of what I thought it was going to be. Still not cheap but....

I guess I was exaggerating my angles. The driveline shop took one look at it and shrugged and built me a 1350.

Angles all look good.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Flex test. Driveshaft is good. Truckasaurus flexes like a mobster.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Here I maxed the ramp out.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

So, on my way back from my sierra trip, I picked up some road debris as detailed above. As BFG decided to discontinue this tire (the 38 KM2) and people who had 1 decided they wanted $1k for a tire it was in my best interest to just get four new. I wasn't too stoked at the sudden bill but can't be helped. I am gonna save two of the KM2's and use them on a M101A3 off road trailer build and keep one for a spare and sell the 37


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Monster :thumbup:


----------



## tardman91 (Sep 6, 2011)

That thing is pretty badass. I didn't read the whole thread. You gonna paint it? It'd look awesome covered in Line-X.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Got some painting done today. Kinda rough but a ten foot job.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Looks freaking great


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Took the truck down to Baja for a week of beach camping, spear fishing, wheeling and hanging out. The wind was crazy fierce but we had a good time and truck rocked with over 1200 miles, half of those in Mexico. Kids and wife slept which is saying a lot when you consider the noise of the flow masters. 


















Some cool driftwood I couldn't pass up










My kids are rock stars














































https://vimeo.com/161729202

https://vimeo.com/161729249

https://vimeo.com/161729296


----------



## SheldonR311 (Jul 23, 2005)

Dude wtf is that creepy fish skeleton/fossil thing with the teeth?!?


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

I think it used to be a trigger fish.


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Awesome build, the truck definitely came a long way to get to this point. Well done sir :thumbup:


----------



## surio (Apr 29, 2016)

hello. *Vuathuysinh* is a website specializing in updating information about aquatic plants, aquatic fish, ornamental shrimps, aquatic snails, aquariums and the materials that make up the most beautiful aquarium.

specializes in updating daily football information, betting news, comments, football predictions today, *Baodabong* updates the latest transfer news from clubs around the world. Outstanding tournaments such as World Cup, C1 Cup, Premier League, La Liga... and tournaments in Vietnam.

Vuakeonhacai synthesizes all the latest house odds tables today. You can see the details of the house bets here. If you are missing any house odds, you can contact the Administrator directly for support and update the house odds tables as quickly as possible.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

Damn it, I thought this thread had an actual update.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

BltByKrmn said:


> Damn it, I thought this thread had an actual update.


He's got a pretty healthy following on his YouTube channel, Merrick's Garage. I'd embed it but apparently I'm too dense to figure it out. :banghead:


----------

